# THE PAIN AND THE DIAPERS



## MYKEL 1 (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello, for about the last month I have been going in and out of the hospital. I have the stomach pains but the rectal pains feel like im sitting down on a 7" knife and when it comes full force there is nothing i can do but hold on to a counter or somthing. It will last for a minute or so. and it just paralyze's you. once this pain attack happens your then left with your underwear full of fecal. Im a male 32 years old and going nuts! I cant belive this is really happing to me.My doctor says i havs IBS. I did every test you could have.he sent me home with pain pills and diapers, till my next appt.Is this really real? Has this happen to any one else? ThanksMichael


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

You betcha. Welcome to our world!







I've been on the bus before and totally messed myself. Its really really really embarasing. Actually when you get a handle on IBS w/ diet and less stress then your attacks should be less painful and less frequent. I was diagnosed last December and since then I've been much happier because I can actually control things now. I am totally lactose intolerant so I don't eat ANYTHING w/ cheese or milk which really helps and also I don't eat any greasy foods or really fatty ones which means that I don't eat anymore fast food. I eat lots of rice, pasta, potatoe, eggs, and saltine crackers. Also oat granola bars work as well. Their all easy on the stomach and easy to digest. Also don't eat big meals!Good luck! Its hard to get started and some days it doesn't feel worth it but it will always look better tomorrow...most of the time







If you really feel bad or need some advice this bb is the best place. We all know how you feel and are full of hugs, sympathy and good advice!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

